# Nollie Front Flips?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Today we found a sweet steep roller at my hill that lead straight into some man made snow which was super soft. We tried some new inverts into it. I managed to land a few nollie front flips and they are a trick I hope to master. The only problem I have had is over rotation. On 3 occasions out of the maybe 7 tries (under rotated on my first try) I over rotated and either went over the nose or turned in to some weird back 180 out and slammed my face. Any tips on how to help this? Am I untucking too late and should unwind earlier? And help is appreciated.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

post vids.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> post vids.


Wont have another chance to go until after this week probably. Mountain is closed because of Ice Rain and well RAIN.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When you are rotating you need to be in a tucked position. This way, when you spot your landing, you are able to un-tuck at the right time to slow your rotation and land flat. If you are just hucking and hoping for the best then it will always be inconsistent.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

john doe said:


> When you are rotating you need to be in a tucked position. This way, when you spot your landing, you are able to un-tuck at the right time to slow your rotation and land flat. *If you are just hucking and hoping for the best then it will always be inconsistent.*


Unfortune truth is I am probably just hucking. Since It all happens so fast Im not really able to orientate myself enough to "spot the landing". I was trying to simply go off of noticing when Im upside down and untucking when Im rightside up.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I do it and just land on my back. None of my friends were with me though so I don't know what was wrong. I feel like it's much harder to do it off something other than a jump the first time you do it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

What style are you going, tamedog? If you nollie too hard, you will over rotate, especially if you are off the end of a box, roller or whatever. If you tuck right, you'll get the rotation and it will be more controllable with a smoothly popped nollie. When you nollie, think about popping not just forward (this is what causes the "huck") but forward _and_ up and using your tuck to get the rotation, not hucking it out. In short, tuck not huck.


----------

